# Another Homemade Fletching Jig



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

one more pic.


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

*I like it*

yessir, completely adaptable to any size arrow, very innovative, nice job, bob


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

A few hints. I fastened the 3 pieces of wood together and the drilled pilot holes and cut all edges so they are exactly the same.

The base is nice and staight as well as square. That way I could line everything up with the edge.

I then cut holes in 2 of the supporting boards for my arrows. 

I drilled a 2" hole with a Forstner bit for the reciever. I also had a piece of stock underneath so that when the bit went through it marked and left a center mark for me to cut the receiver circle out of.

The circular piece has a pin in it to put the knock in but I have just been leaving the same knock in there for all the arrows.

The center support has to thin pieces laminated to the sides that protrude upward slightly to keep the adjustable guides in line.

The adjustable guides have slotted holes with a screw in it side. They do not set level and may not work for left offset.

The plastic is cut from a picture frame. I think I have about 6 to 7" between supports. I am not even sure why I notched the one end.

Will try to add some measurements as time allows. Busy week coming up.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I had hoped to add a sketch using the software mentioned in the other jig thread but have not been able to master the software. Anyway it wast to hard to build, kind of made it on the fly after seeing the other one. The only important measurement other than keeping everything square and true is to have enough space in between the blocks for the length of fletch you will use. I got mine a little close for 4".


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like more detailed info that looks really neat. I would like to give it a try.


----------



## DDawg00001 (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck of a nice job.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

It is not to tough. Ask some questions here and I will see if I can clarify. It does work well.


----------



## jgreg (Aug 3, 2006)

I had read on one of the post about using a band saw blade to make a feather cutter/burner If you find it please let me know
Thanks Jim


----------



## Zacc16 (Jul 18, 2010)

What are the vanes on that arrow?, been looking for something like them for a while


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

so how are you holding the fletches to the arrow while they are being glued on? im not sure of how that process is done in this case. great idea and one id love to copy. maybe some measurements posted will help if you have any. thanks alot and great job!!!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

mike_parson said:


> so how are you holding the fletches to the arrow while they are being glued on?


a combination of Sir Isaac Newton and the resistance of the perspex clamp being a slip fit into the slides.


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

so does the clamp have a slot in the bottom side that the fletch fits up into? you stated it was a pane from a picture frame im just not sure how it has a bend in it or if its 2 pieces glued together. thanks a lot for the info...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

it starts out as a piece of flat acrylic and gets bent into a sharp hairpin. the bend is at the top. you could make the same thing with 2 separate pieces of plastic and glue/screw them together at the top.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty ingenious. I didn't realize people had come up with ways to make a jig. If I didn't already have a jig, I'd probably make that one.


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

How did you make it follow the the curve of the arrow with the offset?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

RAAARGHH BRAINS zombie thread necro!

there is no need to follow the curve for a slight offset, which is all that's required for target archery.

more aggressive offset really needs a helical clamp to keep the root of the vane perpendicular to the surface of the shaft as it curves, and even then it's only ever an approximation as the shape will change as the diameter of the shaft changes.

at that stage you spend the measly $85 required to get a Bitz and enjoy one of the better jigs ever commercially made, safe and secure in the knowledge that with basic care it can be gifted to your great grand children if required.

honestly, there are times where DIY solutions make sense. for the price of an excellent jig like a Bitz, which costs less than a decent set of arrows, this isn't one of them.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nicely done.
I see you are using Lexan or Acrylic for the clamp have you tried to heat it in the oven enough to twist it and make a helical clamp?
I know you mentioned above that just buy a Bitz and I totally agree with the sentiment but it would still be a fun thing to try just to see if it could be easily done. It doesn't take tha much heat it might be fun to try.


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

sorry did not relize i was looking at such an old thread. 

just go buy a new one.... blah... that is what my wife would say. for some people it is not about the money.
got to ask. i am new to archery this month. at this point i am trying to see what i like and dont before i spend a bunch of money. i got couple dozen free arrows to mess around with in the back yard but some of them need refletched and i have messed up a few already


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

very nice...here's another i'm sure even a monkey could build....feel free to translate.. :wink:
http://www.instructables.com/id/fletching-emplumadora/


----------



## rustyhood (Aug 22, 2013)

+1 stevie777, that's the one i built-totally KISS principle!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you get each fletch to the same degree on the arrow? I am not referring to the offset angle but the spacing of each vane how do you keep them the same when you rotate the arrow.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Look at the pic with the round know. Note the pin going thttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?p=1069037027&noquote=1hru one that the nock fits in and the the three lines on the rounf know that correspond the the three lines that the knob fits in. You just keep turning till all 3 are done. Hard to explain,easy to do.
Wayne



mhill said:


> How do you get each fletch to the same degree on the arrow? I am not referring to the offset angle but the spacing of each vane how do you keep them the same when you rotate the arrow.


----------

